

CSS3 Transitions  - l_pistorio
http://blog.alexmaccaw.com/css-transitions/

======
artch
Discussion from 6 days ago: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5003631>

------
n_coats
Great post by Alex! Some cool bits there for sure!

